# Marantz UD9004 Flagship SACD / Blu-ray / DVD-Audio & Video / CD Universal Player: Official Thread



## recruit (May 9, 2009)

Flexibility to bring your favourite sources to life. Quality to satisfy your passion for the best. Simplicity for intuitive operation. That’s what the UD9004 delivers. 

Pick a disc. Any disc. From your oldest CD to your newest Blu-ray. The UD9004 seamlessly reproduces them with absolute clarity and in stunning high definition. From orchestral masterpieces to the latest Hollywood blockbuster, the UD9004 masters them all. And the front-panel SD card reader lets you enjoy digital photos and portable music play lists as well. 

Audio reproduction directly traceable to our vaunted Reference Series components. Video presentation of both standard and high-definition sources that rivals film’s transparency. 

The UD9004 is a no-holds-barred assault on conventional design. The super-rigid copper-plated chassis eliminates unwanted vibration and external interference. The exclusive disc mechanism extracts every bit of information while proprietary circuitry preserves and enhances every nuance of sound and picture. 

This is home entertainment as only Marantz can deliver – more than 55 years of transforming ordinary products into extraordinary, award-winning solutions. 

The UD9004 Universal Disc Player. For the past. The present. And the future. 












































*Specifications*

Dual HDMI outputs allows Audio Video separate output for High Fidelity Playback 
BD-Profile2.0(BD-Live), BD-Java, BONUS VIEW support 
Plays SA-CD(Stereo/Multi), BD-Video/-ROM/-RE/BD-R, DVD-Audio/-Video/-R/-R DL/-RW/+R/+R DL/+RW, CD-R/RW and MP3/WMA/DivX(ver.6)/AVCHD/JPEG/Kodak Picture CD discs 
Copper plated chassis and Tri box construction 
Sophisticated new aluminum/reinforced resin front panel w/ Front door design 
Machine milled solid copper block feet 
Copper shielded Large Toroidal Transformer 
Zinc Die-cast Enclosure, Aluminum Die-cast Tray Mechanism 
Total 4 boards, Marantz HDAM-SA2&HDAM analog audio circuits w/ Custom audio parts 
Balanced (XLR) Stereo analog audio output 
192 kHz/32-bit Audio DAC AK4399 for all channels 
Analog Devices SHARC 32bit DSP for HD audio Decoding 
Dolby True HD, dts-HD MA decoder 
REALTA HQV Video Processor 
Support 24fps, 36-bit Deep Color 
297MHz/14-bit Analog Devices Video DAC ADV7344 for Component Video Out 
297MHz/12-bit Analog devices Video DAC ADV7340 for S-Video/Video Out 
Anchor Bay Technology I/P & Scaler ABT2010, ABT1012 for Analog Video Out 
Vertical Stretch function for 2.35:1 aspect movie 
1080p, 1080i, 720p 480p scaled output 
SD Card slot for playback MP-3/WMA/JPEG 
Firmware update capability via Internet 
Display Dimmer, Source Direct, Pure Direct Mode 
Audio Delay (up to 200msec.) 
Component, S-Video and Composite Analog Video outputs 
Digital audio outputs (Optical/Coaxial) 
RS-232C for System control 
Flasher In/Out 
Discrete power on/off commands 
Detachable Power Cord 
Aluminum Top Device Remote 
Region Codes: BD-Video: A, DVD: 1 
Available Option Rack Mount Kit RMK9004UD

*Retails @ $5999.99*


----------



## recruit (May 9, 2009)

*Re: Marantz Flagship SA-CD / Blu-ray / DVD-Audio&Video / CD Universal Player: Official Thread*

Please could owners and members use this as the Official Marantz Flagship SA-CD / Blu-ray / DVD-Audio&Video / CD Universal Player thread for discussion and questions :T


----------

